# Help with pod advice



## Chickenstrip (7/7/20)

So I'm entering the pod races this coming weekend and my left hover engine is making a ticking sound. Anakin is sure to kick my A** if I can't get it sorted.

Okay no in all seriousness I need a pure MTL pod system for my dad. No loose draw. It must be robust and high quality.

Does the voopoo Vinci offer this? Max budget is R1000 but the less the better.

Thanks folks. Ps take your smok recommendations and shove them where the sun don't shine.

PPS it needs to be in stock and available without CBD purchase.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## mrh (7/7/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> So I'm entering the pod races this coming weekend and my left hover engine is making a ticking sound. Anakin is sure to kick my A** if I can't get it sorted.
> 
> Okay no in all seriousness I need a pure MTL pod system for my dad. No loose draw. It must be robust and high quality.
> 
> ...



I recently bought the Vaporesso Podstick at the Vape Shop and they have other pod systems too and do not require purchasing CBD. I'm liking the podstick. It comes with two coils - only the ccell is for MTL and it's very good at that. They are quick to process the orders too. Must warn they do not having the ccell pods in stock but one will come with the item.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (7/7/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> So I'm entering the pod races this coming weekend and my left hover engine is making a ticking sound. Anakin is sure to kick my A** if I can't get it sorted.
> 
> Okay no in all seriousness I need a pure MTL pod system for my dad. No loose draw. It must be robust and high quality.
> 
> ...



I’m +1 on the Podstick, if you can find more pods to go with it, it is a great little device. 

The Vinci will not give you a tight MTL draw unfortunately, more airy MTL, but with a high resistance coil it does restrict more and work quite well. Unless you can find a Vinci Air, a lot better with tighter draw, but haven’t seen them advertised freely. Voopoo Navi has some airflow control, also reasonable choice and smooth draw.

Ijoy Diamond I think is quite a tight draw, don’t know if anyone has stock of them any more.

Your arch nemesis, Smok Trinity Alpha, I have 2 and no problems, tightish draw, older system but mine just keeps on going. 

Hope this helps a bit. Maybe @StompieZA can advise on some more choices.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lingogrey (7/7/20)

The Vaporesso Podstick is available for R 300 at Vaperite, and they have the CCell pods in stock for R 75 each. Up until quite recently, their site stated that one had to order CBD e-liquids to have hardware shipped. However, that seems to have now changed (see screenshot, taken a few minutes ago.) 

Note: On the page for the pods (not the device) it does state "Quarantine Notice: When purchased during the national lock-down this product can only be sold if you also purchase CBD." Hopefully that info is outdated, and was simply not removed when their policy changed - it would make no sense if the device (including some pods) can be ordered without CBD liquid, but not the replacement pods.

https://www.vaperite.co.za/product/vaporesso-podstick-kit/
https://www.vaperite.co.za/product/vaporesso-podstick-pod/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DavyH (8/7/20)

Agreed about the Podstick, the MTL draw is excellent. I’m not sure what Vape King’s stock is like now, but they had devices and pods in a couple of days ago.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lingogrey (8/7/20)

DavyH said:


> Agreed about the Podstick, the MTL draw is excellent. I’m not sure what Vape King’s stock is like now, but they had devices and pods in a couple of days ago.


Vape King has the device and the 0.6 Ohm mesh pods in stock, but the 1.3 Ohm CCell pods are sold out

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## StompieZA (8/7/20)

If you looking for a great MTL device with great battery life, that is super cheap and pods last quite long with good flavor, i can only recommend the Vaporesso Podstick. 

I have helped 5 people and they are all happy they bought it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (8/7/20)

Yeah again simple and MTL has to be Podstick, most pod systems are loose MTL at best when it comes to offering a MTL draw!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (8/7/20)

Timwis said:


> Yeah again simple and MTL has to be Podstick, most pod systems are loose MTL at best when it comes to offering a MTL draw!


The Ultroner Theia and Univap Unico are much better but can't see the Unico being available in S.A and the theia could have both availability issues and a bit pricey with it's stabwood finish!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mrh (8/7/20)

StompieZA said:


> If you looking for a great MTL device with great battery life, that is super cheap and pods last quite long with good flavor, i can only recommend the Vaporesso Podstick.
> 
> I have helped 5 people and they are all happy they bought it.


What is considered a long life for a pod, because I am a bit of a chain vaper and my first ccell didn't last as long as the reviews suggested they would?


----------



## StompieZA (8/7/20)

mrh said:


> What is considered a long life for a pod, because I am a bit of a chain vaper and my first ccell didn't last as long as the reviews suggested they would?



This obviously depends per vaper and their style of vaping as well the type of liquid being vaped. 

I have managed a whole month with one pod but i dont chain vape so i would say anything that gives around 2 weeks is great!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## mrh (8/7/20)

StompieZA said:


> This obviously depends per vaper and their style of vaping as well the type of liquid being vaped.
> 
> I have managed a whole month with one pod but i dont chain vape so i would say anything that gives around 2 weeks is great!


Thanks. And is it advisable to up the vg when using the mesh coil? I vape 50-50 usually.


----------



## DavyH (8/7/20)

mrh said:


> Thanks. And is it advisable to up the vg when using the mesh coil? I vape 50-50 usually.



Pods are generally best at 50/50, so I wouldn't bother changing a winning combination.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (8/7/20)

mrh said:


> Thanks. And is it advisable to up the vg when using the mesh coil? I vape 50-50 usually.



With most of the newer type pods using Mesh 70/30 is actually 100% but yeah i usually stick to 50/50 or 60/40 with the smaller MTL type coils

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## mrh (8/7/20)

@StompieZA @DavyH @Timwis 
So now I am thinking my ccell for my Vaporesso podstick didnt actually die on me, but it's leaking a bit on the battery which compromises its performance. It was my first! Have broken my little bank and ordered more from Vaperite. Any ideas on the leaking though would be welcome. thanks for all the advice on my first Vaporesso experience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mrh (8/7/20)

mrh said:


> @StompieZA @DavyH @Timwis
> So now I am thinking my ccell for my Vaporesso podstick didnt actually die on me, but it's leaking a bit on the battery which compromises its performance. It was my first! Have broken my little bank and ordered more from Vaperite. Any ideas on the leaking though would be welcome. thanks for all the advice on my first Vaporesso experience.


A new device is a bit like a new relationship. One overreacts on the slightest let down

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (8/7/20)

mrh said:


> @StompieZA @DavyH @Timwis
> So now I am thinking my ccell for my Vaporesso podstick didnt actually die on me, but it's leaking a bit on the battery which compromises its performance. It was my first! Have broken my little bank and ordered more from Vaperite. Any ideas on the leaking though would be welcome. thanks for all the advice on my first Vaporesso experience.


Just about every device from every manufacturer will have the odd dodgy device, pod or Coil, wouldn't really know without seeing with my own eyes. Vaporesso CCELLS you do need to be careful with because any dry hit at all will give a burn't taste which then you just won't get rid of the burn't taste. But if you leave it an extra length of time to prime and be careful to keep your juice topped up they give the best flavour of any CCELL available!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (8/7/20)

mrh said:


> Thanks. And is it advisable to up the vg when using the mesh coil? I vape 50-50 usually.


The big clue to what ratio e-liquid to use with any coil head is the size of the wicking holes, not an exact science but very good guide!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mrh (8/7/20)

Timwis said:


> Just about every device from every manufacturer will have the odd dodgy device, pod or Coil, wouldn't really know without seeing with my own eyes. Vaporesso CCELLS you do need to be careful with because any dry hit at all will give a burn't taste which then you just won't get rid of the burn't taste. But if you leave it an extra length of time to prime and be careful to keep your juice topped up they give the best flavour of any CCELL available!


@Timwis Thanks for that, but agree- got great flavour in the beginning. Now too not bad after couple of days. Just it leaks a iot on the battery and so gurgles. I thought that meant it was finished. Stressful here in SA ! One doesn'tt feel in control, owing to the ban, about supplies etc. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (8/7/20)

mrh said:


> @Timwis Thanks for that, but agree- got great flavour in the beginning. Now too not bad after couple of days. Just it leaks a iot on the battery and so gurgles. I thought that meant it was finished. Stressful here in SA ! One doesn'tt feel in control, owing to the ban, about supplies etc. Thanks!


Try to have the pod open for as little amount of time as possible when filling, that often contributes to flooding of coil head and gurgling!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (8/7/20)

mrh said:


> @Timwis Thanks for that, but agree- got great flavour in the beginning. Now too not bad after couple of days. Just it leaks a iot on the battery and so gurgles. I thought that meant it was finished. Stressful here in SA ! One doesn'tt feel in control, owing to the ban, about supplies etc. Thanks!



When you get the gurgling, take a piece of toilet paper, roll into a toothpick shape and stick it in through the driptip until touching the coil for a couple of seconds, this will absorb some of the excess juice that may be present in/on the coil and may also assist in the leaking as well. I have found this mostly in the morning after it has stood the night, they sometimes wick too well. Give it a try and see if this helps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## mrh (8/7/20)

Room Fogger said:


> When you get the gurgling, take a piece of toilet paper, roll into a toothpick shape and stick it in through the driptip until touching the coil for a couple of seconds, this will absorb some of the excess juice that may be present in/on the coil and may also assist in the leaking as well. I have found this mostly in the morning after it has stood the night, they sometimes wick too well. Give it a try and see if this helps.


Imagine if all this advice came with the product! Imagine one long ream of troubleshooting advice with the instructions  But thank god for ECIGSSA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (8/7/20)

Room Fogger said:


> When you get the gurgling, take a piece of toilet paper, roll into a toothpick shape and stick it in through the driptip until touching the coil for a couple of seconds, this will absorb some of the excess juice that may be present in/on the coil and may also assist in the leaking as well. I have found this mostly in the morning after it has stood the night, they sometimes wick too well. Give it a try and see if this helps.


Another quick way is firing it at a few watts higher than usual which evaporates the access but a bit dodgy using this method with CCELLS!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (8/7/20)

mrh said:


> Imagine if all this advice came with the product! Imagine one long ream of troubleshooting advice with the instructions  But thank god for ECIGSSA


The problem is the Chinese manufacturers are constantly getting educated by the vaper, to them it's just tech!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DavyH (9/7/20)

Timwis said:


> Just about every device from every manufacturer will have the odd dodgy device, pod or Coil, wouldn't really know without seeing with my own eyes. Vaporesso CCELLS you do need to be careful with because any dry hit at all will give a burn't taste which then you just won't get rid of the burn't taste. But if you leave it an extra length of time to prime and be careful to keep your juice topped up they give the best flavour of any CCELL available!



You do find the odd dodgy coil as well, I’ve had one leaky coil, but all of the rest have been absolutely fine. Drying the inside of the coil definitely helps with the gurgling, but the leak from the airflow is maddening. What drives me up the wall is that it’s often the one that comes with the device that is problematic, which spoils your first impressions. I usually just grit my teeth and leave the pod out on a plate overnight and hope it magically repairs itself.

My wife has been using mine with no issues and what I do notice is that she doesn’t draw as hard as I do. I’ve wondered if consistently overpulling causes flooding and leaking, haven’t put it to the test though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## andrewh (9/7/20)

Hi All

What about the geekvape Aegis boost pod system.
With the 0.6 ohm and airflow adjustment it gives a nice tight mtl draw.
I can honestly say that I have had it for just over 3 weeks. No leakage and have just replaced my 1st coil on Tuesday.
I do vape it alot. sometimes a tank finished in a day.
I have vaped different vg/pg ratio's and no problems yet.
Price wise is around R750.

Just something extra to think about. Compared to the SMOK Nord2 it is way better.
I know vapeking has them and you can order extra pods that come with 2 coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

